# This is Pretty Cool... Guys Jumping Horse Jumps...



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Dailymotion - HORSEMAN A DRESDEN homme cheval babass - une vidéo Cinéma


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

thats amazing. They jump like they have springs on their feet and with little effort.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

and those standards have to be at least 6'!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

crazy!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

they remind me of deer! Haha that is insane, I can't believe they can jump that high and STILL have enough energy to even walk! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Woah! That is nuts!


----------

